# Experiance of my own.



## JasonH (2 Aug 2005)

:'(

I am disgusted in myself, how on earth can I fail the apptitude test twice in a row... not only that but manage to do worse!

Reading through a thread earlier I agree that *"You only failed yourself"*.  I obviously for example didn't focus nearly enough on division and decimal (not giving away anything on test there).  And thus I bit the bullet.
I sat outside CFRC Vancouver on it's marble/stone steps wondering what my future will hold for me now as I sat there dumbfounded with my girlfriend.  My 3 other options being Australia, United Kingdom, and French Foreign Legion.

How on earth could I have missed my chances with the CF... why on earth didn't I try harder?   Now my hopes of being an Infanteer are dashed pretty much forever.  I may not retake the test a 3rd time unless I have graduated highschool (I require 7 courses, each costing 350$'s... not a chance).  I'm far from giving up on my dreams of being one day a soldier.  But this has severly hurt me personally with my pride and ego.  Not to mention I feel like a fucking idiot.

Delving into my past with highschool I can see reasons popping up as to why I failed, but I can also see not doing enough did it in for me aswell.  I failed, I failed myself, and I failed Canada as a whole for not truely stepping up.

I'm far from giving up, I'll ponder tonight as I sift through various government websites for the UK, AU, and Fr.  But my desire will just burn and yearn more.  This isn't the last you've seen of me, fuck that.  I'll crawl through hell and brimstone before I give up my chance.

-Jason


----------



## Krazy-P (2 Aug 2005)

do you have a high school diploma? if so, join the united states armed forces, i hear of canadians getting into all branches.


----------



## Gouki (2 Aug 2005)

Wondering why you neglected the US? Just curious


----------



## JasonH (2 Aug 2005)

I have my grade 10, and yes I've already tried about the marines but they all require a highschool diploma whereas here it's just grade 10.  States seem to be the only top 4 choices that require the highschool diploma, I have no clue why... but whatever.


----------



## Krazy-P (2 Aug 2005)

you should get your GED and apply for the us navy or airforce. i think i am going to go that route next year. a posting to honalulu or japan would be rough.lol


----------



## JasonH (4 Aug 2005)

Airforce, no way.  I don't have 20/20 and I'm not mechanically inclined.
Navy... nah.

I'm a ground pounder, I can feel it.  Infantry is where my heart lies.

I plan to get my GED in the new year and move on oversea's, but the marines are tempting.


----------



## canadianblue (4 Aug 2005)

> do you have a high school diploma? if so, join the united states armed forces, i hear of canadians getting into all branches.



Sorry but, how exactly do you plan to get in the United States Military without a green card?

I've looked at that route, and it's not available for myself atleast, and it seems extremely hard to get one nowadays.


----------



## DrSize (4 Aug 2005)

Yeah I have my 4 year university degree and looked at getting into the Marines but was told no go so I had to settle for the CF


----------



## bled12345 (4 Aug 2005)

perhaps this is a message sent from above that you should focus on graduating highschool to get a basic level of education prior to beginning a career of any kind...

the CFAT is very similar to IQ tests I have taken before, besides reviewing basic math theres not much you can really prepare yourself for. If you care about joining the CF so bad, why not finish highschool and try it the 3rd time? Or are you just going to quit right there...


----------



## TheMachine (4 Aug 2005)

bled12345 said:
			
		

> the CFAT is very similar to IQ tests I have taken before



So true. For the aptitude and career minded individual, any job or school he or she goes for usually asks for an aptitude test. I successfully went through 3 of them in my career before taking the cfat.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Aug 2005)

DrSize said:
			
		

> Yeah I have my 4 year university degree and looked at getting into the Marines but was told no go so I had to settle for the CF



You had to settle ?

WOW, i'm sure glad you are part of the team.  Hopefully, those of us who are here by choice are not too second rate for you.


----------



## Chilly (4 Aug 2005)

drsize  -  settle, IMHO you should be pleased and honoured to be a member of the CF.

I have to echo aesop's line of thinking, and not that I consider my time or experience as vast as that of many others here (check my profile or send me an E-mail if you need to know more), but if you feel as though you are settling then maybe you should re-think what other choices are out there for you. 

As for you Krazy-P the US Navy would never take you to Sea - there wouldn't be any room for the beans and bullets with all of that hair gel you use.

Chilly


----------



## Krazy-P (4 Aug 2005)

still a funny fucker eh chilly?lol   i have much less hair now. and the navy wont take me because im in the army reserves.lol  still in gagetown??


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

The recruiter was confused by my tanscripts because I never graduated form HS but I did go to college so i had to explain that i went into to do my GED and i had to take an equivalency test and was actually university level for math and english, so when i applied for my RCA course(resident care attendant) I brought my equivalency results and was admitted because I met their standards.

No issues after that.

Eventually I will go for my GED, but until then, I am enjoying my life.


----------



## DrSize (5 Aug 2005)

I never really meant it to come out like that at all.....sometimes it is tough to make out on the internet forums.  I would have just preferred the marines because they compensate their soldiers much better and there are alot more resources...... and they are not liberal like Canada... but nonetheless I was extremely pumped to get into the CF and look forward to a great career in the CF!!


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2005)

DrSize said:
			
		

> I never really meant it to come out like that at all.....sometimes it is tough to make out on the internet forums.   I would have just preferred the marines because they compensate their soldiers much better and there are alot more resources...... and they are not liberal like Canada... but nonetheless I was extremely pumped to get into the CF and look forward to a great career in the CF!!



Sorry if i sounded harsh but i take pride in being in the CF regardless of the problems. Glad to hear that you are pumped up and i wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Angela F. (5 Aug 2005)

I may not retake the test a 3rd time unless I have graduated highschool (I require 7 courses, each costing 350$'s... not a chance).   

$350 per course??  Is it possible for someone from another province to finish a high school diploma in Ontario?  It's free here, and it'd be a lot easier to change provinces than countries I would think.
Regardless, I personally think you're better off to find a way to further your education and then re-apply to the CF rather than go to a foreign military.

Good luck,
Rose79


----------



## JasonH (6 Aug 2005)

I might be better off with a career in another military rather than our own considering like an earlier post stated, more resources.   Better chances to expand on a career and generally better experiance whist out in the field (least for the Infantry aspect).

I wanna do the most effective job I can with the work that I'd do.  Marines/French foreign legion might be my best bet I might think.  But than again what do I know.

Plus there's more chances of deployments.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (6 Aug 2005)

In another post I mentioned that you don't have to pay anythinig to graduate in British Columbia. You are not telling the truth by saying it will cost you money. It is FREE in B.C., it is obvious you just don't want to apply yourself and pass a couple tests so don't go thinking things will change for you elsewhere.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (6 Aug 2005)

bled12345 said:
			
		

> perhaps this is a message sent from above



LOL good one....messages sent from above I gotta remember that one


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2005)

sheikyerbouti said:
			
		

> In another post I mentioned that you don't have to pay anythinig to graduate in British Columbia. You are not telling the truth by saying it will cost you money. It is FREE in B.C., it is obvious you just don't want to apply yourself and pass a couple tests so don't go thinking things will change for you elsewhere.



Although you may be correct that there are no fees for these tests (I honestly don't know) - please don't mistake the lack of fees as equivalent to being "free".

These tests, fees or not, are paid for by the taxpayer - they are NOT "free".


----------



## TheMachine (6 Aug 2005)

Retired CC said:
			
		

> Although you may be correct that there are no fees for these tests (I honestly don't know) - please don't mistake the lack of fees as equivalent to being "free".
> 
> These tests, fees or not, are paid for by the taxpayer - they are NOT "free".



The taxpayer also loves people who give effort; this is why we decided to support people who have not at graduated from high school.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> The taxpayer also loves people who give effort; this is why we decided to support people who have not at graduated from high school.



What has that got to do with whether the tests are "free" or not??


----------



## TheMachine (6 Aug 2005)

Retired CC said:
			
		

> What has that got to do with whether the tests are "free" or not??



Its free because taxpayers want everyone to graduate in BC. Im not going to turn this into a altercation. You obviously know where im going with this.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> Its free because taxpayers want everyone to graduate in BC. Im not going to turn this into a altercation. You obviously know where im going with this.



Yes, I do believe I know where you're going with this.

However, I don't want anyone to believe that ANYTHING is "free".  I applaud the fact that these tests may be without fee to the applicant in BC, however - they are NOT free - the BC taxpayer pays for them - whether that is a good use of tax money or not is up to the BC taxpayer - as for me personally (and I've been a taxpayer - non-BC - for a LONG time), I'm all for it.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (6 Aug 2005)

In BC, it has been found to be in the publics interest to have freely available recourse to finishing High School or attaining Graduation Equivalency. For a number of years, the system charged but it was found that charging adversely affected enrolment rates. Simple economics come into play as an high school educated person makes more income and thus pays higher taxes. The initial outlay, although not 'Free' is certainly recouped in terms of a better educated citizen whom is more productive, healthy and prosperous. 

 I just think this kid is pulling a few legs and should be held to task. There is plenty of help in this province for anyone willing to improve themselves.


----------



## bled12345 (6 Aug 2005)

"I might be better off with a career in another military rather than our own considering like an earlier post stated, more resources.   Better chances to expand on a career and generally better experiance whist out in the field (least for the Infantry aspect)."

Sucks to get hard ass advice, but here it is. Highschool is an obstacle you have to overcome. It isn't neccessarily easy, or fun, but some things in life you just have to suck up and face head on. I get the feeling that your urge to join the army, especially a foreign army merely because you do not have the patience or dedication to complete highschool says something to me. It says that you are afraid to take the challenge, afraid to measure yourself up to the rest of society... Afraid to graduate highschool. When it comes to excuses for not completing highschool, I know them all because *GASP* I was a highschool drop out to.

If you don't have the strength to suck it up and face highschool, the lowest milestone of achievement we have in this great country... What on earth makes you think you have the strength to face a military career?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Aug 2005)

_I may not retake the test a 3rd time unless I have graduated highschool_

Sorry but you need a little more than that.  A third attempt or possible waiver of previous CFAT results will require that the applicant complete a post-secondary level of education either a university degree or a college diploma relevant to the occupation that the applicant is applying for. Good luck wherever you decide to go to.


----------



## JasonH (8 Aug 2005)

sheikyerbouti said:
			
		

> In BC, it has been found to be in the publics interest to have freely available recourse to finishing High School or attaining Graduation Equivalency. For a number of years, the system charged but it was found that charging adversely affected enrolment rates. Simple economics come into play as an high school educated person makes more income and thus pays higher taxes. The initial outlay, although not 'Free' is certainly recouped in terms of a better educated citizen whom is more productive, healthy and prosperous.
> 
> I just think this kid is pulling a few legs and should be held to task. There is plenty of help in this province for anyone willing to improve themselves.



This was the information provided, I am not pulling any 'legs'.  Just some info a few people gave me, after my trip from france (plan to visit Juno/Dieppe with the gf) I'm going to look into GED/Highschool/etc.


----------



## JasonH (8 Aug 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _I may not retake the test a 3rd time unless I have graduated highschool_
> 
> Sorry but you need a little more than that.  A third attempt or possible waiver of previous CFAT results will require that the applicant complete a post-secondary level of education either a university degree or a college diploma relevant to the occupation that the applicant is applying for. Good luck wherever you decide to go to.



Well that conflicts with what the Recruiter said but we all know recruiters tend to be 'mis-informing'.  But in any case like I said once I get back in january I'll have a much better time makeing my decision.

Highschool was in a pain in the ass yes, I only really liked the physical aspects of doing it.  And going back when I'll be 20 within 8 months isn't helping either.  I've accepted the fact that I am a labourer, I'd kill myself or shoot up an office if stuck behind a cubicle.  I'm better off with my hands than typing up data sheets with a computer or other stuff.  Army appeals to me like you wouldn't believe and I hope my trip to Juno and other war memorials will give me a better understanding of what I must do and hopefully help me 'find myself' I suppose.  Plus it's out of respect for my great uncle who's bomber was shot down and my grandpa who was a Drill Instructor.


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Aug 2005)

JasonH said:
			
		

> Well that conflicts with what the Recruiter said but we all know recruiters tend to be 'mis-informing'.  But in any case like I said once I get back in january I'll have a much better time makeing my decision.



I'd suggest you take a look at kincanucks profile, and his various postings on these forums - then quickly apologize.  Failing that - grab a flak and a helmet, you're going to need them.



			
				JasonH said:
			
		

> Highschool was in a pain in the ass yes, I only really liked the physical aspects of doing it.  And going back when I'll be 20 within 8 months isn't helping either.  I've accepted the fact that I am a labourer, I'd kill myself or shoot up an office if stuck behind a cubicle.  I'm better off with my hands than typing up data sheets with a computer or other stuff.  Army appeals to me like you wouldn't believe and I hope my trip to Juno and other war memorials will give me a better understanding of what I must do and hopefully help me 'find myself' I suppose.  Plus it's out of respect for my great uncle who's bomber was shot down and my grandpa who was a Drill Instructor.



I doubt you'll gain any understanding of what you "must do" simply by gawking at some memorials.  

As far as "finding" yourself; as I understand it you're a fairly young fella', and apparently one given to romanticizing his angst (which angst is normal in young fella's).  I can offer this advice - the FIRST step in "finding oneself" is realizing that you're NOT LOST.  YOU'RE RIGHT THERE, the need for further searching for oneself rapidly disappears after you come to this realization.

At any rate - good luck to you - if you're going to wander about the world, put some Kant or Kafka into your knapsack - I have a feeling you'll love it.

Edit: grammar


----------



## kincanucks (8 Aug 2005)

_Well that conflicts with what the Recruiter said but we all know recruiters tend to be 'mis-informing'. _ 

Perhaps after seeing you fail the CFAT two times he wanted to give some hope but honestly you have none unless you do what I have already stated.  Good Luck.


----------



## patrick666 (9 Aug 2005)

Jason, it took me 6 years to pass high school. I knew a guy who was *22* and still in high school but as far as I know, he finished.. Yes, I had some family problems that distracted me, I had some poor motivation for ambition but regardless of that I realized that in today's world having your diploma is almost mandatory if you want to "follow your dreams". So, you didn't get into the army right yet, put that in the back of your mind now and go out and find a solution to getting your GED. The army will always be there, relax... 

In any case, good luck with everything .. I hope it all works out positively.. 

Cheers


----------



## JasonH (10 Aug 2005)

Sorry kin and CC for coming off a bit cocky or whatever, reading back to what I said I see I said something other than what I ment.

But in any case I'll be emailing this Career couns. and seeing if I can get some more info about this all.  As far as everything else is concerned I'm still going to be putting in the forms for my Greencard whilst I get my Passport come the 20th or so.  I need some time away from home so when I come back hopefully I'll be nice and refreshed to take on these new challanges.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Aug 2005)

JasonH said:
			
		

> Sorry kin and CC for coming off a bit cocky or whatever, reading back to what I said I see I said something other than what I ment.
> 
> But in any case I'll be emailing this Career couns. and seeing if I can get some more info about this all.   As far as everything else is concerned I'm still going to be putting in the forms for my Greencard whilst I get my Passport come the 20th or so.   I need some time away from home so when I come back hopefully I'll be nice and refreshed to take on these new challanges.



Take care, and good luck.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## koss78a (22 Sep 2005)

HEllo all , i know this may have been posted before. I am confused to which education transcript i should submit

I am applying to regular force.
I have college diploma and all my high school and grade 12.

What high school transcripts does the recruiting office need? all of my high school? grade 10 only? or grade 12?
thank you


----------



## kincanucks (22 Sep 2005)

koss78a said:
			
		

> HEllo all , i know this may have been posted before. I am confused to which education transcript i should submit
> 
> I am applying to regular force.
> I have college diploma and all my high school and grade 12.
> ...



You need to provide [size=10pt][size=10pt]all  [/size] [/size]  transcripts and diplomas that have been issued to you.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Sep 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You need to provide all transcripts and diplomas that have been issued to you.


I think you should have put more emphasis on the word *ALL*      ;D


----------

